# Best LM Lure for Weeds/Lily pads



## beach5 (May 27, 2008)

Any advice/lure choices for catching largemouth in a lake with lots of weeds an lily pads. Was going to try a frog for the lily pads. What is the best way to fish it? Purple worms for other areas?

Thanks.........


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a feeling you're going to get a lot of advice on this one. If the tops of the lily pads are flat to the surface with some lanes in them, a buzzbait worked quickly is highly effective. Spro frogs, though expensive compared to other options, are pretty tough to beat. Of course, if the water's warming up, those fish that are hanging under that stuff may be a little deeper and hugged tighter to underwater cover. If you're in a boat, start flipping a heavy, weedless jig and pig.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Scum Frogs work great around weeds...however, unless your fishing early in the morning or late in the day, top water fishin' won't be that great with the hot weather that we've had!

Good Luck!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

The weedless frogs are a sure winner but try this sometime.Ues an unweighted rubber worm. Pitch it on top of the lilly pads or heavy weeds or moss. Twitch it like it is having a nervous breakdown but don't move it much, just shake your rod tip 1 to 2 inches but very quickly. Let it set for a few seconds then do it again. Let it fall slowly into pockets and set a few seconds. Then bring it back on to the top of the weeds and repeat the twitchin. Just twitch enough to slightly shake the weeds or pads. I've had them violently attack it through very heavy moss and pads. Let him get a grip on it and then break his jaw! Suggest the heaviest line you are comfortable with cause you may be dragging a wad of junk along with you fish. They just caint stand it!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

a chatterbait on heavy line comes through lilly pads nicely and catches lots of fish


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Topwater fishing isn't just for the mornings or evenings,it's for whenever you can entice them to hitting one.Whether it be morning,evening,or the middle of a hot & sunny afternoon.I've caught some very nice sized bass during the middle of the day on top water lures.The frog & weightless worm suggestions are hard to beat.Be patient and have some fun with it.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a story about a bait that caught the attention of the biggest bass I have seen in my life. Years ago when A.J Jolly lake had some killer fishin I was fishing near the shallow water of the campground. Looked over at the lilly pads and saw a full grown redwinged blackbird land on a lilly pad. I watched as he seemed to be enjoying a nice little bath. Suddenly the water erupted below him and he was swallowed whole by a monster largemouth in the 10lb. plus range. It freaked me out cause at first I thought I must have been a gator or something! I know it sounds unlikely but it is true. Not saying to use a redwinged bird and a big hook, but every time I tie on a lure for the weeds I think of that day. Ya never know!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Frogs and worms work...

Try flipping or punching a big jig. You'll need a stout rod and braid for this one, but it is fun.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I have a story about a bait that caught the attention of the biggest bass I have seen in my life. Years ago when A.J Jolly lake had some killer fishin I was fishing near the shallow water of the campground. Looked over at the lilly pads and saw a full grown redwinged blackbird land on a lilly pad. I watched as he seemed to be enjoying a nice little bath. Suddenly the water erupted below him and he was swallowed whole by a monster largemouth in the 10lb. plus range. It freaked me out cause at first I thought I must have been a gator or something! I know it sounds unlikely but it is true. Not saying to use a redwinged bird and a big hook, but every time I tie on a lure for the weeds I think of that day. Ya never know!


There's a company outta the northeast that had bird lures for sale.I think the place is outta Connecticut.Wish I could remember the name of the company.I just remember seeing a catalog somewhere at sometime & the bird lures was in there.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

frogs.. buzzbaits were you can ... swimbaits.. floating worms... my top pick would be a frog the higher the sun the better IMO


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I have a story about a bait that caught the attention of the biggest bass I have seen in my life. Years ago when A.J Jolly lake had some killer fishin I was fishing near the shallow water of the campground. Looked over at the lilly pads and saw a full grown redwinged blackbird land on a lilly pad. I watched as he seemed to be enjoying a nice little bath. Suddenly the water erupted below him and he was swallowed whole by a monster largemouth in the 10lb. plus range. It freaked me out cause at first I thought I must have been a gator or something! I know it sounds unlikely but it is true. Not saying to use a redwinged bird and a big hook, but every time I tie on a lure for the weeds I think of that day. Ya never know!


Try this kink...

http://www.ngcsports.com/moreinfo/birdee/birdee.cfm

They look interesting anyways


----------



## beach5 (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

A couple years ago at a garage sale, my wife bought a bass lure that was actually a small wood duck with a huge hook off the back of it. I agree with a chatterbait, and also swimming jigs work very well through weeds.
http://www.brovarneybaits.com/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Boys I'm glad to find out there's really bird lures. Thought you guys would think I was nuts! Hard to beleive a Bass could swallow a full grown Blackbird! It is one of them childhood memories that you never forget. Like the time I crapped down my leg walkin home from school.lol!:


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Boys I'm glad to find out there's really bird lures. Thought you guys would think I was nuts! Hard to beleive a Bass could swallow a full grown Blackbird! It is one of them childhood memories that you never forget. Like the time I crapped down my leg walkin home from school.lol!:


I've seen bass jump at swallows as they dive around the pond behind our horse barn.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

skippyflyboy said:


> I've seen bass jump at swallows as they dive around the pond behind our horse barn.


a buddy of mine had to save a 3 pounder after it jumped on land trying to get a dove. said it made it almost 3 feet onto shore. missed this time, but he has seen them take a few as well. i guess a bass will eat anything he thinks he can get his mouth around...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya its not only bass that go after birds...a buddy of mine was bass fishing on land and seen a 15-16" crappie come out of the water at a low limb that had a small finch on the end of it....i think he said it missed the bird....its just crazy though!

Definitley spro frogs or save the cashola and get the BPS Kermy ones...think they are only $4.99.....also try a 2/0 hook on a Ragetail frog....those things work well and if u miss a blow up let the frog sink and they usually wack it!


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

My grandfather told stories of seeing Muskies take a squirrel off of a low hanging limb. That would be awesome to witness..


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh yeah Frogs are definitely my go to for lillypads but i've also done well with big fat weightless tubes and floating worms. At certain times i've tore up with a johnson silver minnow..


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

BASmead said:


> My grandfather told stories of seeing Muskies take a squirrel off of a low hanging limb. That would be awesome to witness..


DAAAAAANNNNNNGGGGG! That would something to see


----------



## beach5 (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the all advice. The chatterbaits worked awesome in the weeds and caught fish! Nothing big (several 14-16" LM each morning we fished) , but definitely produced. I had two blowups on the floating frogs, missed them both due to operator error I think. That was pretty interesting fishing, I'll be doing that again!! Nothing on the floating worms, but I kept going back to the chatterbaits and frogs when the worms didn't produce after a short time. 

My son also had a 4.5# , 19.5" bass on for a short time fishing with a small blugill off a small boat dock. How do I know it was that size??...... a little girl caught the same fish (99.99% sure) on a blugill an hour later, one dock away. She was able to bring it in and take the measurements. Released unharmed. 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

I vote for the Spro Frog


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

I like the frogs or a Zoom Fluke. I also like to throw a big blade spinnerbait with heavy line and a 7.1:1 Daiwa reel . Black and Blue jig works good too.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I learned how to bass fish in swamps from a canoe and also spent a few years in some stable reservoirs with heavy weeds and pads. I've used pretty much everything mentioned so far. I'd have to say that weightless T-rigged worms were my best producers. If you are in a canoe or Jon boat, you can go right in after the bass if you can't coax them out. Poppers are great for working pockets in the pads--let them sit a long time. A Moss Boss is great for skimming over the really thick stuff and produces some violent strikes but few hook-ups.

That is awesome when they leap out of the water to hit your lure! I imagine that shallow water fish are more oriented toward looking up for their meal.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

What is the secret to actually boating a bass you have hooked in heavy vegetation. Had two fish hooked last night in a heavy lily pads using a scum frog, but couldn't get them to the canoe. Do you just try to horse them in?
Seems if you let them go under they will wrap your line and then your done for.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

throw a single colorado bladed spinnerbait (preferably 3/8 or smaller) back at least a few rows into the pads and before the lure falls pull/hop it across the pads not letting it fall backwards/down. when u clear water have the bait in motion and watch out!! i cast way back into the pads where its really shallow and i am convienced that the bass follow the noise into open water. 

the short arm spinnerbaits work the best for this. you can buy them from Zoro or make your own by shortening the shaft to the blade. heavy braid and long med/heavy action rods make it easier to control the bait and haul em out and away from cover. As others have said working the outside edges with poppers and buzzbaits will work as well. I have been tearing them up recently on a Stanley Ribbit Buzz

good luck


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

GETTIN' THERE said:


> What is the secret to actually boating a bass you have hooked in heavy vegetation. Had two fish hooked last night in a heavy lily pads using a scum frog, but couldn't get them to the canoe. Do you just try to horse them in?
> Seems if you let them go under they will wrap your line and then your done for.


Depends what kind of gear you are using. If you have a long (over 7') and heavy powered rod with #55 braid, you carefully horse them out. I prefer a 7'2" 5-power with #55 Samurai braid. If you have anything less, then you just pray for good luck and hope they swim out...you have no other option. 

If he's buried in salad, you'll probably pull the canoe more than pull the fish.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Tokugawa said:


> Depends what kind of gear you are using. If you have a long (over 7') and heavy powered rod with #55 braid, you carefully horse them out. I prefer a 7'2" 5-power with #55 Samurai braid. If you have anything less, then you just pray for good luck and hope they swim out...you have no other option.
> 
> If he's buried in salad, you'll probably pull the canoe more than pull the fish.


If you are with someone, keep the tension on while your partner paddles you close enough to try to reach down there and get him. If you've got heavy line, you can probably use it to pull the canoe within arms reach. I've even got a couple free by getting my thumb in their mouth and then trying to root underneath them with the paddle, but the fish comes off more often than not.

It ain't easy, but it's fun!


----------

